# pro plus



## stxo (Mar 3, 2011)

i have taken tesco's version of pro plus to sta awake tonight because i have to have my flat tidy for first thing in the morning, and it looks as if a bomb has hit it! i have only just noticed that it contains dextrose though... will i need to inject for this?


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 3, 2011)

Not sure what it will do but it contains caffiene as well don't they.  That also might have an effect on levels.  Just keep testing and see what happens.

Good luck


----------



## stxo (Mar 3, 2011)

is every 2 hours enough do you reckon? they're 11 at the moment, which is a good level for me, still higher than target levels, but not bad.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't know.  I don't know how high you normally go or if and when you may get ketones.

I would probably test a couple of times over night,  maybe 1 am and 3 am and then decide what to do then.  

What does anyone else think?


----------



## shiv (Mar 3, 2011)

I agree Adrienne.

Would you normally correct an 11?


----------



## stxo (Mar 3, 2011)

no, not normally, i usually rin higher than this, but have changed my amounts recently. and i dont usually develop ketones until like 25 or above


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2011)

Hope you managed to tidy up OK and that the inspection goes well  I wouldn't imagine that there is a significant amount of dextrose in a pill, especially if they are the same size as pro plus.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 4, 2011)

I know this advice is too late, but the other aspect to consider is that housework can be physically demanding, so no, definitely don't correct for a level of 11 (mmol/l, I assume?)


----------

